# Acer E Mill 3VKH Milling Machine



## PeterT (Jul 29, 2020)

Drool. Bookmark for when the lotto numbers hit.


----------



## Crankit (Jul 30, 2020)

Lol...Wells-Index 747-2B for me!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 30, 2020)

Is there anything like that feeling when you get a new machine? I get that excited even when I get a new hand tool these days. Must be Covid fatigue.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 30, 2020)

9x42 version for 9K USD so maybe ~12K CDN in round numbers
https://www.normanmachinetool.com/product/acer-e-mill-3vs-vertical-milling-machine-9-x-42-table/

I have been wondering to myself why 'vfd ready' mills (or lathes for that matter) aren't more prevalent over mechanical speed control. I guess the usual factors - price, demand...
Although I saw he still flipped to back gear so it still has some mechanical, just not the varying gear ratio via turn handle & sheaves like conventional BP
The brake lever is quite cool, looks like it signals the VFD off/electrical brake? & mechanical brake but all in one motion relative motion relative to the operator


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm not as conversant with mill pricing but think an equivalent BP would be about $20K USD. So yeah....


----------



## PeterT (Jul 30, 2020)

A model 949TV model (variable speed) Taiwan BP clone is ~7K USD +/- 1vs3 phase 220v
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-949ts-tv/

A model 935 TV is ~6.3K USD
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-935ts-tv/


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 30, 2020)

While waiting for my numbers to come in...






or this for a lathe with a polymer concrete bed...


----------



## kylemp (Jul 31, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> While waiting for my numbers to come in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those impressive, the only thing I can see wrong is they're 99.999% of the way to cnc and didn't add it in for some odd reason.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 31, 2020)

If my numbers come in tonight I'll be happy to phone SM on Monday and order a milspec 1334 and then build it it's own climate controlled luxury suite.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 31, 2020)

What I did notice that the German CNC with human computer does not use cast iron as base but some kind of concrete matrix. That is some cool innovation. 

I also wonder how is the low torque with just a VFD - CNC machines solve this with massive motors - but this one has just 3hp motor - with slow RPM at 70 it would have little torque as compared to mechanical machine. I hope they simply did not wave their hands around that. It does not seem that the 3hp motor is a DC motor as well. 

If they just removed the pulley system and replaced it with a VFD and still have kept a 3hp motor then it is a very weak conversion, not worth the money. Maybe that explains low price. 

7000 USD for a nice mill is a great price - the 600 shipping to anywhere in US means you can pick it up from the border. So price in Calgary would be under 11000 with all the taxes and fees. Certainly better deal by wide margin then anything from the BB or KMS.


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 31, 2020)

kylemp said:


> the only thing I can see wrong is they're 99.999% of the way to cnc and didn't add it in for some odd reason.



that is a good point Kyle. maybe as a really expensive option? don’t know.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 31, 2020)

kylemp said:


> Those impressive, the only thing I can see wrong is they're 99.999% of the way to cnc and didn't add it in for some odd reason.



They have to leave us something to do


----------



## kylemp (Jul 31, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> that is a good point Kyle. maybe as a really expensive option? don’t know.


Well when you win the lottery I'm sure you'll let us all know


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 31, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> I also wonder how is the low torque with just a VFD - CNC machines solve this with massive motors - but this one has just 3hp motor - with slow RPM at 70 it would have little torque as compared to mechanical machine. I hope they simply did not wave their hands around that. It does not seem that the 3hp motor is a DC motor as well.



good point Tom. they don’t say how they overcome that. maybe a high speed motor geared down?would be nice to see one in action to see if it is even an issue.


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 31, 2020)

kylemp said:


> Well when you win the lottery I'm sure you'll let us all know



i got my tickets. that’s all I can do about that...


----------



## Tom O (Jul 31, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> i got my tickets. that’s all I can do about that...


Stand in line Lad no butting in!


----------

